# Been reading lots on yak fishing, and I want one, what about this one?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I've really been looking into the Wilderness Systems Ride 115 Angler. Would that be a good choice for a SOT yak?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I use a SINK so not sure about that yak. It looks nice. I would recommend going to an outing where you can rent one before you buy one. I looked at the Commander but found it very hard to turn for what I wanted in small rivers. White Water Wearhouse in Dayton has outings where for a few $ you can try any of their yaks on a lake. When I went there they were closed but opened up for me and my buddy, loaded a few different yaks on a trailer and took us to a near by lake to try them out. I bought a Dagger from them. My dad loves the stability of the Commander and doesnt play in the rivers like I do so that is what he bought and loves it. Good luck, no matter what you buy you will love this sport.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

JohnPD said:


> I've really been looking into the Wilderness Systems Ride 115 Angler. Would that be a good choice for a SOT yak?


It's a great kayak, where do you plan on using it?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Make sure you get this year's model, lots of upgrades from last year.


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

I've got the Ride 115 and I love it. I find it to be extremely stable. I also find it tracks well, yet is still maneuverable. I fish mainly rivers and streams. I didn't get the angler version. I'd rather rig it up with what I want as I find I need it

If you have any specific questions I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

backlashed said:


> It's a great kayak, where do you plan on using it?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Rivers and lakes throughout Ohio, and maybe a few milder rivers in Pa., or W.Va.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I just got a fishing kayak (Trophy Beach 126) last week for vacation and it's great. I can reach so many more good fishing spots from a kayak than wading. I've noticed that it might take three hours to fish a section of a river and twenty five minutes to paddle back. It's been a lot of fun!


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

The ride 115 is a great fishing platform and is very stable for standing to fish. I have one in camp also.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have the ascend fs12t and it's great. If you can get one that your able to stand in get that for sure though.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got the Ride 135 and love it, but looking to get the 115 for tighter creeks and rivers


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Unless you're a pretty big guy, you'll love that boat. The 115 is awesome.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL I consider myself pretty big at 6' 285lbs but I have even taken the 135 out on Lake Erie at Conneaut fishing around the break wall (fun experience). Caught 2 steelies out there despite the big boats bouncing me around like a fishing bobber ha ha ha


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I have paddled the new Ride 115 many times I am 6'2" 240 and have no problems at all. It tracks extremely well for a SOT. The only thing i do not like is the weight and the awkwardness of carrying it. invest in a dolly for sure.
if you are at a wildy dealer try out a tarpon too. They are very similar (minus a few features) and a very good boat too.

-Neil


----------

